# Potbellied pig first time in cold weather



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

Well we've done about all we know to do to make sure Rufus makes it through a winter up here in NY. He's never been in weather this cold or in snow. He has a straw bale house in the garage with foam insulation board and a plywood floor. There is also insulation board and a plywood roof. He has a pig safe heat mat, and lots of blankets and pillows. I had hay in there but the dust bothers his eyes. When the mud starts though, I know I'll have to get straw in there and just put the blankets on top of him at night so they dont' get wet. 

His house has been right around 60 degrees even when it got really cold out. Now though, it's down to 50, the garage is 40 and outside was 20. He's starting to get really grouchy and mad. I put fresh hay down outside his house to nibble on and he's still mad. He acts like he's so hungry but his food hasn't changed. When he doesn't get to eat outside, I increase his food and when he does eat grass I decrease his food. I don't know if he's mad about the temperature, but when I feel him when he comes out of the house, he feels warm. 

I guess I'm just worried about when it's 0 or colder out. I don't know how to get his house any warmer and I don't know what to do so that he's not so mad. Other people have said to get him a ball or some toys. He's never played, I have tried to get him to. I don't think it'd do any good.


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

Maybe he's just lonely?

We have pot bellied pigs with NONE of that fancy stuff. A wooden outside small shelter that I put straw into once in a while, but they mostly kick what they don't eat outside, and sleep huddled up on the bare wood or dirt.
It gets down to -7 here, and they are doing fine....with no coddling.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

what are you feeding him? mine won't touch hay. i believe they'd starve first.


----------



## bonnie in indiana (May 10, 2002)

go here- it explains the cold weather effects on potbellies- a really good site. I have talked to the woman personally.


http://www.pigpalssanctuary.com/health/hibernate.htm


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

marvella said:


> what are you feeding him? mine won't touch hay. i believe they'd starve first.


He get's PBP food, lettuce, carrots, sometimes an apple or banana if they are going bad. Any veggie scraps from the kitchen like the ends of zucchini, stuff like that. He munches on grass in an un-mowed field when he gets out. I keep hay in the garage for when it's bad outside. He's never eaten hay that I knew of till I noticed he was munching on his house. So I got him another bale. I don't know if he really likes it or not. Going to check out that link.


----------



## Sparticle (Nov 1, 2004)

bbbuddy said:


> Maybe he's just lonely?
> 
> We have pot bellied pigs with NONE of that fancy stuff. A wooden outside small shelter that I put straw into once in a while, but they mostly kick what they don't eat outside, and sleep huddled up on the bare wood or dirt.
> It gets down to -7 here, and they are doing fine....with no coddling.


maybe, but I'm not getting another pig. I spend time with him every day and the cats all hang out with him. In the evenings, when the weather is good, he hangs out with us and the dogs outside at the swing set.


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

bonnie in indiana said:


> go here- it explains the cold weather effects on potbellies- a really good site. I have talked to the woman personally.
> 
> 
> http://www.pigpalssanctuary.com/health/hibernate.htm


i know this lady too. she really knows her stuff and not too preachy.  

last i heard she had opened hundreds of acres of woodland to her pigs to let thim live as normal a life as possible. as one of my pigs is severely crippled, she was a great help with advice about feeding and pain control.

i can't help it- i love my pigs. 

still like bacon too.


----------



## gimpy (Sep 18, 2007)

bbbuddy said:


> Maybe he's just lonely?
> 
> .


Good thought


----------

